# Cigar friendly silicone



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

My wife bought me a glass top humidor and it's really very nice. Cheaphumidors.com Pompeii humidor with real wood inlay. I'm very happy with it and it's a much nicer and of higher quality than I expected for the price. The wood is pretty thick and it smells great. But... I'm not sure the glass is sealing perfectly in the wood top. Is there a sealant I can use without making my cigars smell? Is there a silicone that is appropriate for this use?

Much appreciation.


----------



## Warren_G (Jan 11, 2014)

I've read that aquarium silicone works. But that's just passing along the message, I would like to hear from someone who has first hand experience.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Warren_G said:


> I've read that *aquarium silicone* works. But that's just passing along the message, I would like to hear from someone who has first hand experience.


Warren had the correct answer. In the future try to avoid glass


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

I know, but it was a gift. My wife was really excited when she got it for me so I couldn't tell her about the glass.


----------



## Stickymatch (Dec 31, 2013)

Aquarium sealant will work well but out gasses a vinegar smell as it cures. Once cured, it won't smell or leach anything into your humidor.


----------



## rhounsell (Nov 3, 2013)

Stickymatch said:


> Aquarium sealant will work well but out gasses a vinegar smell as it cures. Once cured, it won't smell or leach anything into your humidor.


Exactly, I used Aquarium sealant on my glass top humi because I just didn't trust the seal either. I kept the humi open and just wrapped some saran wrap around the bottom portion (the actual part holding the cigars) until the smell from the sealant dissipated and it was good to go. If you aren't actually using the humi yet you don't need to worry about the saran wrap part since you don't have any cigars to protect/keep humidified but I would still leave the lid open just so the smell doesn't linger in any of your cedar.

Don't know if I had a problem to begin with, I just didn't trust it, but it's definitely rock solid now.


----------



## brunobenitz (Dec 31, 2013)

Paul,
Your humidor is losing moisture or are you just afraid of not being well sealed?


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm not sure if its an issue, I don't trust it. But humidity is lower on top than on bottom area. I just imagined that could be why.


----------



## brunobenitz (Dec 31, 2013)

OK, I get it. Then buy the aquarium silicone and tell us if it worked. ;-)



pmr1010 said:


> I'm not sure if its an issue, I don't trust it. But humidity is lower on top than on bottom area. I just imagined that could be why.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I used this Silicones : EMI5005 RTV Food Grade Adhesive Silicone Sealant 2.8oz Tube [EMI500530] - $2.89 EMI Supply, Inc on my CI combo glass top. Then, due to worrying about the light damage that may occur to the top cigars, I cut a cigar box up to fit inside the glass pane. The wood of this box seems to be cedar.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I used this Silicones : EMI5005 RTV Food Grade Adhesive Silicone Sealant 2.8oz Tube [EMI500530] - $2.89 EMI Supply, Inc on my CI combo glass top. Then, due to worrying about the light damage that may occur to the top cigars, I cut a cigar box up to fit inside the glass pane. The wood of this box seems to be cedar.


Wow @Fuzzy That looks great! I am getting ready to start my Cabinet build and the first order of business is to seal it up tighter that a Dolphins @$$. so thanks for the suggestions guys


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

just sharing what I used, I used this to seal up a whole I drilled to run wires to power additional fans in my wineador.

Amazon.com: Marineland 31003 Silicone Squeeze Tube, 2.8-Ounce, 85.05-Gram: Pet Supplies


----------

